

Facebook is the Space Shuttle of Software - MrMcDowall
http://mcdowall.info/2012/7/5/facebook-is-the-space-shuttle-of-software

======
antidoh
You mean something whose features were oversold, and laid the groundwork for
whatever it is that will ultimately be remembered?

